# Storage Of Stuff



## pops6927 (Jul 30, 2018)

pops6927 submitted a new Article:

Storage Of Stuff 



> I...



Read more about this article here...


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 30, 2018)

I liked it, but there's no like button on it...(I found out, yep, must have missed it...)

Did you try to throw out your wife's container collection? Containers don't grow on trees, you know...:p..lol... Those containers would be good for giving away homemade treats and not having to worry about getting your container back.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm having the same problem. Have been for years. But that will end early next year. We're redoing the kitchen. And the removed cabinets will be repurposed for storage in the basement and garage.


----------



## grizzly bear (Oct 31, 2018)

I started pellet smoking last year. Naturally, went on buying spree for many brands/flavored pellets. Ended up with an entire wall of stacked bags of pellets. Keep them stacked flat in our finished basement. Then I purchased white 2 gallon painters plastic buckets and lids at Home Depot. Each bucket is filled with my most used pellets. I use sticky notes and label the pellet brand and flavor and tape to each bucket. Then the buckets stack neatly 3 high in the corner of basement. When using my Traeger in smoke mode for 5-6 hours, it uses 1/2 a bucket. I use the expensive pellets for the long low smoke. Then when ready to bring temp up high, I use a plastic 2 cup measuring cup to scoop remaining pellets from hopper, back into bucket. Then grab bucket with inexpensive pellets for high temps. The 2 gallon buckets are perfect size and like most painter buckets, have the thick wire handle. Much easier to load/unload pellets or swap while cooking on Traeger. Tried the bag way at first and accidentally knocked open bag over on deck. The small buckets work great and they are inexpensive. I think I paid $3-4 for each bucket + $2 for lid but they will last many years. When I want to change pellet type or refill bucket, just dump in from the bags. Works great....


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Nov 1, 2018)

grizzly bear said:


> Then when ready to bring temp up high, I use a plastic 2 cup measuring cup to scoop remaining pellets from hopper, back into bucket.



I bought a small Shop Vac that I keep by my pellet smoker. Of course I use it to clean the ash out after smoking but I also use it to vacuum out any remaining pellets in the hopper and just dump the whole thing back into the pellet "bucket". Takes about 10 seconds to clean out the hopper and you can get all the way to the bottom. And yes, I clean out the vacuum canister after cleaning the ash from the smoker and before vacuuming the remaining pellets. Anyway, works for me.


----------



## grizzly bear (Nov 1, 2018)

Ah, nice trick with the Shop Vac. I have used it to clean out dust from the hopper. Like your idea. I use a small 1 gallon Shop Vac to clean out bottom of chamber too. Do you keep the paper filter inside or did you remove it? Thanks


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm getting to the point... sounds like a song...
I have stuff here, and I have stuff there, and I have stuff that needs a where. And I want some other, specialized stuff.
Life for me would be easier if the grandson could get off his butt and get this shop equipment out of the way.
Then I could set up kitchen shop in the garage.o_O
But this house is woefully poor on storage. Or what storage there is is woefully stuffed as it is.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jan 8, 2019)

grizzly bear said:


> Do you keep the paper filter inside or did you remove it?


I keep the paper filter in so the vac doesn't spew ash and dust all over my deck. Just takes a few moments to clean the filter every now and then.


----------

